# ZR Team für eine Frau?



## pepsicosmos (22. Februar 2011)

Hi Radon-Biker(innen),

meine Frau möchte gerne das ZR Team 5.0, Sie fährt nocht so viel wie ich, also sind die Komponenten für Sie top. Aber zur eigentlichen Frage, wer von Euch Biker-MÄDELS fährt ein ZR Team oder ähnlichen Aufbau? Gibt es da Probleme? Sie ist 1,65m groß (klein hähä) und wiegt nicht mehr als eine Hand voll, ca. 50Kg, man(n) kann es nur schätzen 

Mir gehts jetzt auch nur um den Rahmen, Sattel oder so ist gleich getauscht...


----------



## Ritzlguru (22. Februar 2011)

Wäre das nichts?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-Series-2011_id_15186_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (22. Februar 2011)

?

Warum sollte das eine Frau evtl. nicht fahren?  ^^

Ich habe das ZR Team Midseason 2011 _(wieso ist das denn nun billiger geworden? menno)_. 18" fand ich für mich zu unbequem, fahre nun 16". Bin nur ein StückCHEN größer, wiege aber weniger.
Für mich ist das Rad etwas schwer, aber schön 
Lenker scheint für mich auch etwas zu breit zu sein.

Ladybikes mag ich nicht. Komischer Rahmen und oft Rosa oder Blümchen dabei


----------



## Ritzlguru (22. Februar 2011)

Tja, wie so vieles, eine Frage des Geschmacks.

Es gibt ja auch Mode für Frauen.......


----------



## PeterC13 (22. Februar 2011)

Das Team 5 hat doch als Gabel eine Rock Shox Dart 3. Soweit ich weiß, ist das keine Luftgabel und sie läßt sich somit nicht richtig auf jedes Gewicht einstellen. Wäre für mich ein absolutes NoGo, insbesondere, da deine bessere Hälfte zu leicht für diese Gabels ist, die meistens für ca. 75 kg ausgelegt sind. Die Gabel wird also zu hart und bockig sein. Ihr werdet damit wohl kaum glücklich.
Nimm lieber das 6er, da ist eine Luft-Gabel dran, OK, sind 140 EUR mehr, aber das ist immer noch billiger, als nachher eine neue Gabel zu kaufen.


----------



## pepsicosmos (22. Februar 2011)

oh ja, das stimmt, hab gerade anchgeschaut, dann geht das nicht...


----------



## tiefschlaf (23. Februar 2011)

meine freundin fährt auch das 5.0 in 18" bei 170 größe. zum normalen "radfahren" ist es mehr als ausreichend.


----------

